# Mavs - second tier team now



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

gets blown away by the Nuggets. Nice going in improving the team this year.

The Mavs are ready to implode soon, watch the finger pointing
and blaming starting.

Does anybody else notices that the better stats Walker puts up the worse the Mavs play. Don't say I didn't predict this guys before the trade.

Heck, they are no longer even a fun team to watch anymore. Just a lot of ball hogs now.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Are you going to do this all year act like a little girl becasue you didn't agree with a trade.


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

Aren't you that T-Wolves fan who we were arguing with during the off-season?


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I bet if Dirk played we would have won.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Maybe Walker should have fallen asleep during the first 3 quarters of last nights game like the rest of the team did then maybe they would have been down by 35 and a chance to win the game never would have happened?

Where do people get their logic sometimes?


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

The trade was good deal with it.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

:hurl:


> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> gets blown away by the Nuggets. Nice going in improving the team this year.
> 
> The Mavs are ready to implode soon, watch the finger pointing
> ...


:whatever:

another typical thread by this hater....


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

Yep... A second teir team is first in one of the West's divisions. If you didn't notice, the Nuggets are vastly improved from what they were last year. They're four games over .500. Also, haven't the Lakers lost to the Bulls about two thirds of the time they've been there the past couple of years? 

Shut your mouth and move to another forum.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> gets blown away by the Nuggets. Nice going in improving the team this year.
> 
> The Mavs are ready to implode soon, watch the finger pointing
> ...


*poof*

*No insulting of posters--BEEZ*


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Nice going last night*

The Mavs got slaughter. Last year's team would have at least been competitive.

The Mavs are so boring to watch now, they are truly second tier.
They stand no chance against the elite teams. Even the Mavs board is so boring now with everyone pushing trades to improve the team. Last year, we were talking about winning it all and beating the Lakers.

Get rid of Walker while you still have a chance. There is no chemistry, just lots of moving parts.

The Mavs should trade Nash and Dirk so they can at least get a lottery pick next year. Better to start the rebuilding process now.

I always though that Cuban was an idiot who got lucky in the DOTCOM bubble. These recent trades prove it. Cuban should write a book, how to screw up a top 3 team in 2 months.

I hate all these Walker fans here.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: Nice going last night*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> The Mavs got slaughter. Last year's team would have at least been competitive.
> 
> The Mavs are so boring to watch now, they are truly second tier.
> ...


Us Walker fans are not to fond of you either. lol


----------



## ChowYunSkinny (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: Nice going last night*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> The Mavs got slaughter. Last year's team would have at least been competitive.
> 
> The Mavs are so boring to watch now, they are truly second tier.
> ...


youre tellin dallas to trade nash & dirk but somehow you are the one callin people idiots...i wished i was lucky and idiotic enough to be a billionaire ...take your hate somewhere else...if the mavs forum is so boring, go find somewhere else to post...every post coming from you has to deal with bashing the mavs in some sort of way


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Nice going last night*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> The Mavs got slaughter. Last year's team would have at least been competitive.
> 
> The Mavs are so boring to watch now, they are truly second tier.
> ...


Nash AND Dirk for a lotto pick? Good call. I wouldnt trade either for one but heck, lets trade both for one.
Just admit your hating and get it over with.


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Nice going last night*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> The Mavs got slaughter. Last year's team would have at least been competitive.
> 
> The Mavs are so boring to watch now, they are truly second tier.
> ...


 ^^^ I hate you more I bet. Your nothing but a hater. Antoine is doing great and Lafrentz is putting up 8 points and Welsch is putting up 3. Quit hating you piece of....


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

*poof*


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Mavs*

will be lucky to get pass the Magic tonight.

Cuban, your nothing but a lucky DOTCOM BS snake oil salesman artists getting Yahoo to pay billions for your worthless DOTCOM
crap.

Cuban will never again have an elite team with the stupid trades he makes. Why didn't you share some of those Billions with the software engineers and employees that really deserved.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Would you just shut up!!! You are just made because Cuban made a great deal to get an awesome player for some scrubs. Plus Dirk has been injured letley so I bet if we had him we could have beaten Denver and LA. Are you racist or something? It sure seems like it.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*I have to admit*

Walker fans are the dumbest fans on these board, just ahead of D. Miles and Curry fans.

Walker is a crappy player who seems to have brough over his fans.

Thanks alot Cuban, I bet you will fire Nelson next now that your
years from winning it all. You got lucky with that **** DOTCOM, only a matter of time before it runs out.

Oh, instead of giving millions to fines and **** players why not give some of that money that should have gone to your software engineers who worked 15 hour and 7 days week to get you
the billions.

Where is Broadcast.com now, worth zipo. Great sales job selling a
worthless crap company for billions.

I hate all these Racists Walker fans.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: I have to admit*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> Walker fans are the dumbest fans on these board, just ahead of D. Miles and Curry fans.
> 
> Walker is a crappy player who seems to have brough over his fans.
> ...


Whats your real name?

Charles Barkley?


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: I have to admit*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> 
> 
> I hate all these Racists Walker fans.


This makes no sense. How exactly are Walker fans racist?

Somtheing tell's me you are not as dumb and ignorant as you let on. You are fully in control of your troll posts.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Isn't benfica a Mav fan? I thought he was, if so I'd stop calling him a "hater" but maybe he is just more critical of the team he roots for then others?

-Petey


----------



## ChowYunSkinny (Aug 28, 2003)

i dont think benfica is a mavs fan...his previous post said that dallas should trade their two best players dirk & nash so they can be in the lottery...i dont know what sane fan would think like that...he is definitely an antoine walker and mark cuban hater & anybody who is a fan of either...

"Oh, instead of giving millions to fines and **** players why not give some of that money that should have gone to your software engineers who worked 15 hour and 7 days week to get you
the billions"...i think he must be a disgruntled employee who cuban fired...and who works 15 hours 7 days a week; i dont think that is possible...and how do you know cuban doesnt pay his employees a good salary...


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Isn't benfica a Mav fan? I thought he was, if so I'd stop calling him a "hater" but maybe he is just more critical of the team he roots for then others?
> 
> -Petey


It isn't what you say but how you say it.
It is easy to tell who really is a fan and who just pretends to be so they can say what they want without a backlash.

I don't think he is as dumb as he pretends to be so he just might be a troll :yes:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: I have to admit*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> I hate all these Racists Walker fans.


Oh, you're _really_ the one that needs to be talking about racism... 

What are you doing posting at 1:00pm anyways? Did the Klan meeting let out early?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: I have to admit*



> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh, you're _really_ the one that needs to be talking about racism...
> ...


Indeed. The funniest thing is benfica calls Walker fans racist. I haven't even met "many" Walker fans to begin with. Mavs had to make a trade because they weren't going to win with Raef. At least Walker gives them a better chance to help.


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

Benfica I try not to be a dick with you but it's impossible. Please leave or quit talking about how bad the trade was. If I had the time i'd go to the Boston board and post every time Lafrentz messes up but that would be 78 outta 82 games, Welsch would be 80 outta 82. Assuming Walker isn't good (even though he is the best player on the Mavs now imho) look what they up and that is nothing, except a stiff and a serviceable backup point guard if that. They also got Tony Delk.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Isn't benfica a Mav fan? I thought he was, if so I'd stop calling him a "hater" but maybe he is just more critical of the team he roots for then others?
> 
> -Petey


Yeah sure, benfica is a Mavs fan the way Nazi's are fans of the
Jews.

Clearly the guys is either 12 years old or mentally incapacitated.

Its not really worth your time to respond to him unless its just for
your own entertainment.


----------



## Canadian Maverick (May 6, 2003)

Just for my own entertainment I'd like to point out that the majority of Cuban's Dotcom employees became instant millionares the day the company went public. The reason is that part of their compensation was shares in the company. The only ones who aren't millionares are those kept their money in NASDAQ stocks instead of cashing out like the smart people did. Like Cuban did.

On the court the Mavs will be fine- a lot of their uninspired play is a natural letdown after a long playoff run imo- pretty hard to get up for the Nugz in early December a few months after losing a tough playoff series to the eventual NBA champs. Judging the Mavs based on games played without Dirk is pretty stupid too- how good are the Spurs without Duncan, the Nets without Kidd, The Lakers without... uh ok that one doesn't work so well but you get my point.

Walker + Jamison > Van Exel
Delk etc. > Lafrentz etc.


----------



## ErikDaniels14UK (Dec 8, 2002)

Walker is one of my favorite players i followed him since the kentucky days. and that trade was WAY WAY better for the MAVS than the CELTS. Look where Lafrentz is now and look where walker is now.....Lafrentz is warming the bench, and Walker is one of the best players on the mavericks


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*You guys are something else here*

Have I insulting anyone here personally here. What's with
this calling me racists, Nazi.... That just makes you so-call Walker
fans idiots. First off, I have been following the Mavs since Brad Davis left Maryland to the Mavs. Most of your idiots don't remember Brad, but Brad Davis and John Lucas formed one of the best back courts in college history.

Anyways, because I hated this trade that makes me a racists huh. I don't particular like Walker's game, it doesn't fit into the Mavs.

As for Cuban, well he is nothing but a Don King clone..BS promoter who looks out only for himself. He got lucky with that DOTCOM crap, by finding a buyer to pay billions for it. I was in the DOTCOM also(helped started a number of companies..like www.hotjobs.com(architect), Priceline(consultant)..), and if the DOCTOM bust didn't happen so quickly I too could have had a fortune. But very few of Cuban employees made out, only a few. That's what Cuban would like everybody to know. That he build a company that made 300 employees millionairs. But thats not the case at all. Cuban walked away with 90+ of the wealth. He could
have distributed a billion and still be extemely wealthy. Out of a thousand entrepreneurs he hit the lottery, thats all it was.

Back to the trade. LaFrenz is playing with a bumb knee that will need surgery sometime. Welsch is starting and the Celtics are now winning with him in the lineup. Welsch brings to the Celtics an talent, who can and does play PG, SG and SF. He plays good Defense, assists man, rebounds well and his shooting is coming along. The Celtics are starting to click, if Lafrenz can give them good 15-20 productive minutes they will do well. The Celtics play
well when Lafrenz is contributing.

Everybody is now saying wait until Dirk is back. But, Nash's game
no where what it was last year. The ball spends to much time in Walker's hands. When Dirk comes back the ball will still be glued to Walker's hands. Forget about his stats, the team was much better last year. Walker needs to realize he is a role player and nothing more and maybe the Mavs can go far.

If any of you guys want to debate Mavs history with me let me know. I have better things to do than come on here and get called all these names. This BB board is going down fast, with
so many idiots who do nothing but insult others.

I hate all these Idiot Walker fans. But who really cares, I don't even like PRO basketball much anymore, I can't stand to see the Mavs games either even when they play the lakers so boring. This game is starting to stink big time. When Wallace says that the league is taking advantage of black players who make millions, get pampered to play a freaking game, give me a break. I would love to be taking advantage of for 1+ million per year. 

I hate to say it, but am starting to hate PRO basketball. If you want to see some good BB go see your local high school teams.
I would rather watch grammer school girls play basketball.


----------



## ErikDaniels14UK (Dec 8, 2002)

could the mavs of last year beat the lakers of this year? this team isnt worse its just that most teams got better last year not just us. you dont like this team and you know it(your no fan with the insults of other players and staff) and for some reason you dont like walker(obviously you didnt want mavs to get him cuz you *KNOW* hes a good player so get over it and your hate for walker)


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: You guys are something else here*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> 
> I hate to say it, but am starting to hate PRO basketball. If you want to see some good BB go see your local high school teams.
> I would rather watch grammer school girls play basketball.


We won't miss you. Bye. :wave:


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: You guys are something else here*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> Have I insulting anyone here personally here. What's with
> this calling me racists, Nazi.... That just makes you so-call Walker
> fans idiots. First off, I have been following the Mavs since Brad Davis left Maryland to the Mavs. Most of your idiots don't remember Brad, but Brad Davis and John Lucas formed one of the best back courts in college history.
> ...


You mispelled your guys own name it's Lafrentz not Lafrenz:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: @ you benfica


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> gets blown away by the Nuggets. Nice going in improving the team this year.
> 
> The Mavs are ready to implode soon, watch the finger pointing
> ...


Hey aren't you the guy who said Walker would suck ? Even after we lambasted you , and argued that I guy with his skill set was a perfect fit for Dallas you continued about how he would mess the team up right?

Do you feel stupid or in the least bit ashamed when you see that he puts up 
18 10 and 4.6 a night? I mean you do realize what kind of category that puts him in right?

If not that then what about your

" He will shoot you out of the game "
argument.

Do you feel silly making that statement when you see that he is hav ing a career high in both FG % while taking the least amount of shots since his rookie year?


Have you apologized to the Dallas board or at the very least admitted error to any of these horrible inaccurate statements?


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*15-11 - what a bad record*

Forget about second rate, more like third rate. This team really did not improve it got much worse. The Mavs will never be an elite team with Walker starting.

The Mavs should trade Walker and get a good front court player like Lafrentz. 

Like to be over .500 with this team.

Now I know why the Celtics were so glad to get rid of him and get some decent players in return.


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: 15-11 - what a bad record*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> Forget about second rate, more like third rate. This team really did not improve it got much worse. The Mavs will never be an elite team with Walker starting.
> 
> The Mavs should trade Walker and get a good front court player like Lafrentz.
> ...


Lafrentz was a useless reject he didn't even post. Read that till it sinks in.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: 15-11 - what a bad record*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> Forget about second rate, more like third rate. This team really did not improve it got much worse. The Mavs will never be an elite team with Walker starting.
> 
> The Mavs should trade Walker and get a good front court player like Lafrentz.
> ...


Change your name to Raef's jock cause you're on his nuts more than his jock strap is.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> I bet if Dirk played we would have won.


Dirk and Fin played yesturday, still lost to the Blazers, I guess the problem is really deep for you guys...
Anyways I hope you guys find a bit of your offensive craziness back.



> Originally posted by <b>mike</b>!
> Lafrentz was a useless reject he didn't even post. Read that till it sinks in.


To me Raef was your best defender in last year's playoffs, especially in the conf finals...
Not only you guys ignored your defensive probs during the offseason, we know now you made them much worse


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Why don't you guys admit it*

The Mavs are much worse. Finlely, Dirk and Nask always seem to be out of step. Walker holds on to the ball to much, it belongs in Nash's hand. Team passing and teamwork is no where to be find. This team has absolutely no chemistry.

I told you guys months ago this was going to happen, Mavs will clean house at the end of the season. Most likely Nelson will get fired and we will see the Mavs back in the lottery for another ten years.

All this so call fire power and the Mavs can't even score 90 points. Last year 90 points was by end of 3rd quarter.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Walker Fans, now you realize that I was right*

15-12 record, now who is to blame for the trade that made Mavs
a third tier team.

Lafrentz was the heart and soul of last years team. He did all the dirty work and got no credit just because he couldn't handle Shaq, Davic and Duncan(and who can). So he gets the blame for the Mavs not making the finals and now look how bad the Mavs are down low without Lafrentz.

Maybe the Mavs can steal Troy Murphy from the Warriors in exchange for Walker and change. But I doubt the Warriors, an up and coming team, would be that stupid. The Warriors are starting to play like the Mavs used to, fun to watch. 

I have yet to see more than one quarter of a Mavs game this year. Last year I was glued to the screen with amazing play after play. That team last year was something else, the Mavs didn't realize what they had.

At least the Mavs were able to compete with the Kings and Lakers, now the Mavs don't stand a chance against the Kings, Pacers, Lakers, Spurs...


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: Walker Fans, now you realize that I was right*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> 15-12 record, now who is to blame for the trade that made Mavs
> a third tier team.
> 
> Lafrentz was the heart and soul of last years team. He did all the dirty work and got no credit just because he couldn't handle Shaq, Davic and Duncan(and who can). So he gets the blame for the Mavs not making the finals and now look how bad the Mavs are down low without Lafrentz.


Do you like to smoke you little 13 year boy?


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Well benfica what are you going to say about the Mavs' impressive win over the Kings. Great job by Toine,Dirk,and Nash in the second half. Well it really looked like a horrible trade to get Toine in that game huh. Once again Toine proves he is a great player and works well with this team.


----------



## mavsunsfan (Dec 26, 2003)

I don't like toine but i had to give him credit tonight.
Time to go on a winning streak.:yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Dallas won because Kings had no defense in the second half. 




(and don't forget that we were without Peja & Webber)


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Why don't you guys admit it*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> Finlely, Dirk and Nask always seem to be out of step.


Who the hell is Nask?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Why don't you guys admit it*



> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> Who the hell is Nask?



Steve Nash's vodka flask.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Uhm, did Peja play in the game*

no, he didn't. 

But last night's win against the Grizz was good, but do the Mavs want to play Dirk at Center? With Howard putting numbers across the board he needs to play more. I like Howard better
than Walker. Walker seems to take the most shots game after game. He took the most shots again last night and still was out scored by 5 players.

I like Finely over Walker so the logical choice would be for the Mavs to trade Walker for a decent center and change. The Mavs
don't need a great center just someone who can block some shots, get some rebounds and keep the defense honest...oh they had one already.

I just don't see how a lineup with Dirk at Center is going to play out against the elite teams.

Please Cuban trade Walker for some decent front court.

As anybody noticed that Welsch is starting for the Celtics and the Celtics are playing great now. Too bad Lafrentz was playing on bum knees for since the begining of the season, requiring surgery, causing a trade for Chris Mihm. But when Lafrentz gets back healthy he will star and put up nice across the board numbers. The Celtics are improving now that Walker is gone, while the Mavs getting worse.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Uhm, did Peja play in the game*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> Celtics are improving now that Walker is gone, while the Mavs getting worse.


Another biased opinion, how many are we up to now?


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

The Celtics are not playing great now and Jiri Welsch is way to inconsistant to use as the reason the Celtics are anything right now (He missed his first 4 shots tonight )

Since when is 500 ball considered a good thing? I guess only in the East:laugh:


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> Well benfica what are you going to say about the Mavs' impressive win over the Kings. Great job by Toine,Dirk,and Nash in the second half. Well it really looked like a horrible trade to get Toine in that game huh. Once again Toine proves he is a great player and works well with this team.


Mavs fans THAT satisfied with a win over missing Peja and CWebb Kings says it all...


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBobZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Mavs fans THAT satisfied with a win over missing Peja and CWebb Kings says it all...


I'm noe THAT satisfied I was just proving that Walker is a great player and a great fit in the big D. Also the Kings are still an awesome team without Peja and CWebb which proves how good that team is.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*I told you guys this was going to happen*

http://dallasbasketball.com/headline_A.asp?pr=

The Mavs are falling apart, with unhappy and confused players. Nash wants out, I am sure Dirk will follow.

The Mavs were the best team in the league last year, with a record of 25-4 same time. Cuban's luck is running out and the Mavs will be lucky to have a team anywhere as good as last year.

All these personnal changes from a team that had the best record creating a team that lacks chemistry and seems like they don't even want to be on the court.

I remember you heard it here first. Looks like I was right so you all
Walker fans can now kiss my bling bling.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: I told you guys this was going to happen*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> http://dallasbasketball.com/headline_A.asp?pr=
> 
> The Mavs are falling apart, with unhappy and confused players. Nash wants out, I am sure Dirk will follow.
> ...


youve just joined a list of many people who will recieve a kizz my azz thread when we win the Chip this year.


----------

